# Problem z odpaleniem gier przez Wine

## bula i spula

Ustwailem dysk c na /home/hub/wine/win.d/, d na /mnt/magazyn i e na /mnt/cdrom. Dodam, ze gry na /mnt/magazyn sa instalowane spod windowsa. Wklepuje

cd /mnt/magazyn/Gry/Gothic\ III

wine Gothic3.exe

i tez inne gry typu nfs carbon, czy nfs 5 porshe i dostaje blad, ze brakuje takich a takich plikow dll. Te biblioteki znajduja sie oczywiscie w glownym katalogu gry. Na wszelki wypadek przekopiowalem te biblioteki do /home/hub/wine/win.d/windows i druga kopie do system32 i caly czas nie widzi tych bibliotek. Dokladnie dostaje taki komunikat:

```
hub@Hubert ~ $ cd /mnt/magazyn/Gry/Gothic\ III

hub@Hubert /mnt/magazyn/Gry/Gothic III $ wine G

GFC.dll      GUI.dll      Gothic3.exe  Gothic3.ttf  

hub@Hubert /mnt/magazyn/Gry/Gothic III $ wine Gothic3.exe

err:module:import_dll Library d3dx9_29.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\engine.dll") not found

err:module:import_dll Library engine.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\Gothic3.exe") not found

err:module:import_dll Loading library engine.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\game.dll") failed (error c0000018).

err:module:import_dll Library game.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\Gothic3.exe") not found

err:module:import_dll Loading library Engine.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\importer.dll") failed (error c0000018).

err:module:import_dll Loading library Game.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\importer.dll") failed (error c0000018).

err:module:import_dll Library importer.dll (which is needed by L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\Gothic3.exe") not found

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"D:\\Gry\\Gothic III\\Gothic3.exe" failed, status c0000135
```

Czy mozliwe, ze dzieje sie tak, poniewaz gier nie instalowalem spod wine, ale spod winxp ? Co dziwne, dziala mi gra GTA San Andreas i to bez zadnych problemow (poza brakiem dzwieku, nad czym jeszcze nie pracowalem) i to jedyna, jaka udalo mi sie uruchomic. Prosze o pomoc w odpaleniu gothica 3 (bo na tej grze mi najbardziej zalezy) na wine.

----------

## SlashBeast

c powinno być do ../drive_c. Jak na upartego chcesz gdzie indziej, uzyj /usr/bin/wineprefixcreate

----------

## bula i spula

Oczywiscie wykonalem winecreateprefix. Powiem tak: przekopiowalem wszystkie dll-e z /mnt/winxp/windows/system32/dllcache oprocz kernel32, ntdll, user32 i gdi32, tak jak nakazuje dokumentacja do ~/wine/win.d/windows/system32 i teraz jest juz zupelna porazka: nawet gta san andreas mi nie wstaje, mowiac, ze nie widzi karty audio. Natomiast przy gothic3 mam taki komunikat: 

```
ALSA lib conf.c:3939:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0

ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x110000 0 0xd2fc2c 4

fixme:actctx:FindActCtxSectionStringW 00000000 (null) 2 L"vcomp.dll" 0xd27b30

wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00400000 at address 0x51d029 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00400000 in 32-bit code (0x0051d029).

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b

 EIP:0051d029 ESP:00d2fed8 EBP:00d2ffe8 EFLAGS:00010202(   - 00      - -RI1)

 EAX:00000000 EBX:7eea29c8 ECX:00000400 EDX:00000021

 ESI:0051c000 EDI:00400000

Stack dump:

0x00d2fed8:  00000002 7ffdf000 0051d060 00d2ffe8

0x00d2fee8:  00d2fefc 7eea29c8 00000000 00000000

0x00d2fef8:  00000000 00000246 0040afdb 0041f990

0x00d2ff08:  00000060 7ee6755b 7ffdf000 00000000

0x00d2ff18:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x00d2ff28:  00000000 ffffffff 7ee22fb8 7ee37a60

Backtrace:

=>1 0x0051d029 in gothic3 (+0x11d029) (0x00d2ffe8)

  2 0xb7ec99b7 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

0x0051d029: repe movsl  (%esi),%es:(%edi)

Modules:

Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (124 modules)

PE        230000-  27c000       Deferred        gfc

PE        280000-  34b000       Deferred        gui

PE        350000-  3a3000       Deferred        nxcooking

PE        3b0000-  3be000       Deferred        physxloader

PE        400000-  51e000       Export          gothic3

PE        d30000-  fe3000       Deferred        sharedbase

PE        ff0000- 1242000       Deferred        d3dx9_29

PE       1250000- 138d000       Deferred        fmodex

PE       1390000- 1473000       Deferred        importer

PE       1480000- 14c9000       Deferred        sapi_lipsync

PE       a930000- a96c000       Deferred        shw32

PE      10000000-1005f000       Deferred        filesystem

PE      18000000-18038000       Deferred        binkw32

PE      20000000-20b1d000       Deferred        game

PE      30000000-30ec0000       Deferred        engine

PE      72880000-72890000       Deferred        vcomp

ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF     7cc27000-7cc55000       Deferred        libcrypt.so.1

ELF     7cc55000-7cca6000       Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11

ELF     7cca6000-7ccb6000       Deferred        libtasn1.so.3

ELF     7ccb6000-7cd24000       Deferred        libgnutls.so.13

ELF     7cd24000-7cd53000       Deferred        libcups.so.2

ELF     7cd63000-7cd7b000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>

  \-PE  7cd70000-7cd7b000       \               msacm32

ELF     7cd7b000-7ce3a000       Deferred        libasound.so.2

ELF     7ce3a000-7ce6c000       Deferred        winealsa<elf>

  \-PE  7ce40000-7ce6c000       \               winealsa

ELF     7d13e000-7d153000       Deferred        midimap<elf>

  \-PE  7d140000-7d153000       \               midimap

ELF     7d15c000-7d18e000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>

  \-PE  7d160000-7d18e000       \               uxtheme

ELF     7d18e000-7d193000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3

ELF     7d193000-7d19c000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1

ELF     7d19c000-7d1b9000       Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE  7d1a0000-7d1b9000       \               imm32

ELF     7d1b9000-7d1bf000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF     7d1bf000-7d1c7000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF     7d1c7000-7d1ca000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1

ELF     7d1cf000-7d1d3000       Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0

ELF     7d51a000-7d5a9000       Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE  7d530000-7d5a9000       \               winex11

ELF     7d5fb000-7d61b000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1

ELF     7d61b000-7d646000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF     7d646000-7d658000       Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF     7d658000-7d6d2000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF     7d6e2000-7d715000       Deferred        winspool<elf>

  \-PE  7d6f0000-7d715000       \               winspool

ELF     7d715000-7d7b5000       Deferred        comdlg32<elf>

  \-PE  7d720000-7d7b5000       \               comdlg32

ELF     7d7b5000-7d84f000       Deferred        oleaut32<elf>

  \-PE  7d7d0000-7d84f000       \               oleaut32

ELF     7d84f000-7d875000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>

  \-PE  7d860000-7d875000       \               msacm32

ELF     7d875000-7d8d9000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>

  \-PE  7d880000-7d8d9000       \               msvcrt

ELF     7d934000-7d93f000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1

ELF     7da23000-7da25000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1

ELF     7da25000-7e3bd000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1

ELF     7e3bd000-7e3c2000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6

ELF     7e3c2000-7e3c5000       Deferred        libxau.so.6

ELF     7e3c5000-7e444000       Deferred        libglu.so.1

ELF     7e444000-7e4d9000       Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF     7e4d9000-7e5c5000       Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF     7e5c5000-7e5d3000       Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF     7e5d3000-7e5eb000       Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF     7e5eb000-7e5f4000       Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF     7e5f4000-7e6bc000       Deferred        wined3d<elf>

  \-PE  7e600000-7e6bc000       \               wined3d

ELF     7e6bc000-7e6e8000       Deferred        d3d9<elf>

  \-PE  7e6c0000-7e6e8000       \               d3d9

ELF     7e6e8000-7e702000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>

  \-PE  7e6f0000-7e702000       \               wsock32

ELF     7e702000-7e790000       Deferred        winmm<elf>

  \-PE  7e710000-7e790000       \               winmm

ELF     7e790000-7e7bc000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>

  \-PE  7e7a0000-7e7bc000       \               ws2_32

ELF     7e7bc000-7e7d0000       Deferred        lz32<elf>

  \-PE  7e7c0000-7e7d0000       \               lz32

ELF     7e7d0000-7e7e9000       Deferred        version<elf>

  \-PE  7e7e0000-7e7e9000       \               version

ELF     7e7e9000-7e800000       Deferred        imagehlp<elf>

  \-PE  7e7f0000-7e800000       \               imagehlp

ELF     7e800000-7e8bd000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE  7e810000-7e8bd000       \               comctl32

ELF     7e8bd000-7e916000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>

  \-PE  7e8d0000-7e916000       \               shlwapi

ELF     7e916000-7ea12000       Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE  7e930000-7ea12000       \               shell32

ELF     7ea12000-7ea27000       Deferred        psapi<elf>

  \-PE  7ea20000-7ea27000       \               psapi

ELF     7ea27000-7ea70000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>

  \-PE  7ea30000-7ea70000       \               dbghelp

ELF     7ea70000-7ea82000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2

ELF     7ea82000-7eaa0000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>

  \-PE  7ea90000-7eaa0000       \               iphlpapi

ELF     7eaa0000-7eaf5000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>

  \-PE  7eab0000-7eaf5000       \               rpcrt4

ELF     7eaf5000-7eb8b000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE  7eb10000-7eb8b000       \               gdi32

ELF     7eb8b000-7ecc5000       Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE  7ebb0000-7ecc5000       \               user32

ELF     7ecc5000-7ed61000       Deferred        ole32<elf>

  \-PE  7ecd0000-7ed61000       \               ole32

ELF     7ed61000-7ed98000       Deferred        dinput<elf>

  \-PE  7ed70000-7ed98000       \               dinput

ELF     7ed98000-7edb1000       Deferred        dinput8<elf>

  \-PE  7eda0000-7edb1000       \               dinput8

ELF     7edb1000-7edf7000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE  7edc0000-7edf7000       \               advapi32

ELF     7edf7000-7ef1b000       Deferred        kernel32<elf>

  \-PE  7ee10000-7ef1b000       \               kernel32

ELF     7ef1b000-7ef25000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF     7ef25000-7ef2f000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF     7ef2f000-7ef45000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF     7ef45000-7ef6a000       Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF     7ef6a000-7f000000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>

  \-PE  7ef80000-7f000000       \               ntdll

ELF     b7d61000-b7d66000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF     b7d66000-b7d6e000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF     b7d70000-b7d74000       Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF     b7d74000-b7e9c000       Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF     b7e9c000-b7eb2000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF     b7ec2000-b7fd6000       Export          libwine.so.1

ELF     b7fd7000-b7ff2000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000a 

        0000000b    0

00000008 (D) Z:\mnt\magazyn\Gry\Gothic III\gothic3.exe

        00000009    0 <==
```

Co z tym zrobic? Skasowalem ~/.wine i od nowa zrobilem konfiguracje i nic.

----------

## bula i spula

Po restarcie komputera San Andreas spowrotem dziala, a przy g3 jest nadal taki blad jak wyzej.

----------

## bula i spula

Nikt nie ma pomyslu ? Narazie jedyne, co mi przyszlo do glowy, to odmaskowanie wine 0.9.43 tj. najnowszej wersji i mergowanie go (dotychczas mialem 0.9.39).

----------

## barthoosh

Spróbuj odpalić przez winefile... Może pomoże

----------

